
Fastly has a new CEO, Joshua Bixby - hugoromano
https://www.fastly.com/blog/fastlys-new-ceo
======
rossmohax
Back in ~2014 Fastly was somewhat more visible in tech space - they gave nice
conference talks, published deep technical blog posts and overall were a
breath of fresh air in CDN world.

Since then it fell of my personal radar, sadly.

